# O'shaughnessy/& scioto flatheads



## JSeeger

Ive been a bank bound fisherman since moving to Ohio a few years back and that has recently changed and upped my ability to target big flatheads on some larger bodies of water.

I have put the oshay reservoir on my list of places to hit since the boat purchase and was curious to know if anyone has ever caught a big flathead from here?

My dad and grandpa used to fish it and Griggs pretty heavily for channel cats in the 80's but neither were into chasing flatheads and were also bank bound. 

Im strictly a cpr flathead guy and will occasionally keep a mess of channels if im in the mood but am looking to hit other waters than the GMR, Caesar's Creek and others. 

The Ohio is pretty well raped from commercial fishing and the Scioto is closer than the muskingum or Maumee rivers (not to mention the GMR above Dayton fish seem to top out around 25#) 

If youd rather shoot me a private message im all for that as well. Im not looking for spots or honey holes i am willing to put in the effort myself to find those but is it worth it?

If you know of any flatheads caught over 40# and/or with some abundance thats all the tip im looking for in what is a pretty gigantic body of water lol

.. Also curious of where i can find boat access below the Greenlawn Dam? 

Thanks 

-Justin


----------



## catfishjustin

I know there is a ramp at 762. I dont know anyone personaly that targets flatheads mainly. I have always wanted to try the scioto where darby creek dumps in. I know the lower section of darby has lots of smaller flatheads so i would think bigger ones might be hanging out in the first big hole in the scioto. Also i believe the ohio river along the west virginia border isnt commercialy fished.


----------



## JSeeger

I have some spots local to me or within an hour in Southwest Ohio that i can get on some fish with good size but for each BIG one there are many nights of being skunked or picking dinks off your line that take a bite youd be surprised they can inhale. 

Just wanted to try oshay for nostalgic reasons if any and enjoy being on a big stretch of river.
.. Rivers do typically provide more fast action than reservoirs so thats kind of a bonus as well.


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman

I have also have been wanting to try the Scioto for flats. I have been searching for a smaller boat. But I know that I will not find the quality of fish that the Muskingum had. 
The Muskingum has been raped the last few years. Limb lines in the northern pools are insane. Now I catch more turtles and gars (Or miss the gars) than flatheads. I love river fishing and I hate to resort to reservoirs.


----------



## fishintechnician

oshay would not even make my list for fishing flats, i fish the scioto from oshay north and have only ever caught 1 flat about 7lbs, alot of good channels. seems to be griggs is better for flats but still no huge ones. i think chilicothe south is better


----------



## JSeeger

Cool. Yeah i think I'll focus on finding area below greenlawn


----------



## acklac7

Like the GMR, most Flatheads in the Scioto around Columbus are going to top out right @ 25lbs. Seen maybe one or two that went close to 35lbs. I'd try South of 270, although access is a pain in the ass.


----------



## JSeeger

acklac7 said:


> Like the GMR, most Flatheads in the Scioto around Columbus are going to top out right @ 25lbs. Seen maybe one or two that went close to 35lbs. I'd try South of 270, although access is a pain in the ass.


Having a boat now changes the game for me a smidgen lol ive done fairly well for myself without one but i feel like this just kicked open the door and made certain waters a lot more worthwhile to fish.

I wil likely just continue to fish hard to CPR some of the big flats around here in certain places dont seem to get pressured.. Thanks for all the feedback guys.


----------



## Bluegillin'

8_Up_Fisherman said:


> I have also have been wanting to try the Scioto for flats. I have been searching for a smaller boat. But I know that I will not find the quality of fish that the Muskingum had.
> The Muskingum has been raped the last few years. Limb lines in the northern pools are insane. Now I catch more turtles and gars (Or miss the gars) than flatheads. I love river fishing and I hate to resort to reservoirs.


Are people taking the big ones out for pay lakes? I wouldn't think people would take the huge flatheads to eat but could be wrong. My perspective is that pay lakes should not be allowed to buy big Flatheads. Why not stock Wipers and beef them up. Seems like a big wiper would still give someone an awesome fight in a pay lake. Maybe survival is hard? I don't get the pen raised deer hunting either but I guess, to each his own.


----------



## JSeeger

Check the exposing pay lakes group.. Its unreal what is happening to our waters


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman

Bluegillin' said:


> Are people taking the big ones out for pay lakes? I wouldn't think people would take the huge flatheads to eat but could be wrong. My perspective is that pay lakes should not be allowed to buy big Flatheads. Why not stock Wipers and beef them up. Seems like a big wiper would still give someone an awesome fight in a pay lake. Maybe survival is hard? I don't get the pen raised deer hunting either but I guess, to each his own.


Yes, the paylakes are killing the Muskingum. I can sit anchored up with no lights on and watch boats run from bank line to bank line all night long. They will pull up in small boats and then you will hear the splashing when retrieving the fish. One night just below Ellis dam I watched a small boat doing something in the middle of the river. they were about 200 yards up from me. I am not certain, but it appeared they were pulling a large net.


JSeeger said:


> Check the exposing pay lakes group.. Its unreal what is happening to our waters


all of the info they have, photos and videos is amazing. It is shocking that they can not get them shut down. Did you see the recent video of the "reserve" pond. It is sad that these fish meet their demise this way.


----------



## ducky152000

JSeeger said:


> I have some spots local to me or within an hour in Southwest Ohio that i can get on some fish with good size but for each BIG one there are many nights of being skunked or picking dinks off your line that take a bite youd be surprised they can inhale.
> 
> I am very fortunate enough to live in South East Ohio. Most of our mwcd reservoirs are some of the best Flathead fisheries in the state. Even fishing them you are going to have nights with no fish or small Flathead. Sometimes multiple nights in a row. You are going to be hard pressed finding waters where you can catch 30 lb plus fish every night. If I lived in Western Ohio I would focus on indain lake. That lake is starting to have a good population of flathead and I've sure there is some 50lb plus fish in there to be caught.


----------



## JSeeger

You're probably right about Indian. Biggest that i know of from there went 39 and change in the 2016 tournament. 

Lots and i mean lots of juvenille flatheads in that lake. Almost hard to NOT catch one while crappie or saugeye fishing.


----------

